# Missing ICC profiles



## Neelly (Dec 5, 2017)

Operating System:Windows 10 Home
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):7.0.1

Not sure what I am missing but I can only see some of the of the ICC profiles when I go to pick the paper profile under Colour Management in the Print Module.
All the Epson SPR 3000 ones are shown in the pop-up box but not the others which I can see in the Spool/Drivers /Color directory.
I have tried rebooting but to no avail
Any suggestions gratefully recieved

Neil


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi Neil,

At the bottom of the popup list of profiles listed there should be an entry "other". Click that to get another window titled "Choose Profiles". This should list all the output profiles available on your system. You can check the ones that you want to appear on the Lightroom list.

-louie


----------



## Neelly (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi Louie  Thanks for the reply but that is the box that only shows the Epson ones, the others that are in the directory don't show up even when I include display profiles.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 6, 2017)

Neelly said:


> Hi Louie  Thanks for the reply but that is the box that only shows the Epson ones, the others that are in the directory don't show up even when I include display profiles.


Lightroom afaik does not install printer profiles into your operating system, so those would be placed there by the printer software installation or other third party provider.You say they are in the folder on your operating system see if you can provide the file type i.e. extension so someone can advise why they are not being recognised by Lightroom.


----------



## Neelly (Dec 7, 2017)

Now quite odd, the profile, with the correct extension  .icc, is in the correct directory and available if I use Photoshop for printing but nowhere to be seen in the Lightroom selection. I am not sure but the only reason I can think of is that the missing profile is for an Epson R2000 as this was the nearest I could get for the obsolete paper. Surely though Lightroom is not so picky that it will only give the option to use printer specific profiles.
I have attached a couple of screen grabs showing the the profile in Photoshop but not in Lightroom


----------

